# Removed Carbon filter..debris..dead fish :-(



## bmoore09 (Nov 20, 2010)

So I've had my 75 gallon running smooth with the same fish for about 6 months now. 
I used to change out the carbon filter regularly, but I've had this current one in for about 3 months. Truth is, I ran out of replacements and forgot about it.
I have an AC110 filter.
Well, yesterday, I pulled out the carbon filter and replaced it with nothing during a water change. I turned the filter on and of course debris went everywhere in the tank.
Eventually after a couple hours the debris is totally gone. But this morning I woke up to two dead Roseline Sharks! They were my fave and were growing so fast!
I tested my water and it tested at .50 ppm ammonia. I havent had ammonia in my tank at all since I completed cycled so long ago. NO nitrites, and normal Nitrates.
So does this mean that the carbon filter held bacteria that I needed? If thats so, I'm afraid its a lost cause, as it's been in the trash for a day. 

Any advice here? 
Thanks!


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

What happened is that filter pad holds all the bacteria needed to keep the tank cycled and process ammonia and nitrites. When you pulled that filterpad you pulled the cycle.


----------



## bmoore09 (Nov 20, 2010)

I figured that's what happened. I guess I wasn't thinking that a carbon filter would grow bacteria. I guess I was wrong. Otherwise my tank is fully stocked. I'm afraid I'm going to lose more fish. So is water changes my only choice? hopefully I don't lose them all


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

yep, lots of waterchanges until the new filter is colonized


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Not a filter, just a bag of carbon. Get an extra bag of the biomax and put in place, you now have the room.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

Agreed, ditch the carbon altogether and use space for bio media, Ammonia spike was probably from dead fish


----------



## bmoore09 (Nov 20, 2010)

hanky said:


> Agreed, ditch the carbon altogether and use space for bio media, Ammonia spike was probably from dead fish


I guess it's possible the ammonia spike came from the dead fish. But how did the fish die in the first place? It can't be a coincidence that the day after I pulled the carbon I lost 2 fish. Is it possible all of the debris that came out of the filter after removing the carbon killed them? 
I do you have the ammonia down to a consistent .25ppm at the moment with only 1 water change.
any other advice from here? Other than another biobag? A water change every day?

thanks for all your help.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The ammonia may have killed your fish, but tough to say. I would think the ammonia would have had to been present for longer than a day unless Roselines are super sensitive. If the ammonia level is not to your liking right now do another WC. I would just mark up the loss as one of those "experiences" and move on. I don't rack my brain over things I can't explain unless they continue to happen. Just a thought.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

It's feels awful to lose a fish, much less 2...especially favorites. I'm sorry your having to deal with this.



jrman83 said:


> The ammonia may have killed your fish, but tough to say. I would think the ammonia would have had to been present for longer than a day unless Roselines are super sensitive. If the ammonia level is not to your liking right now do another WC. I would just mark up the loss as one of those "experiences" and move on. I don't rack my brain over things I can't explain unless they continue to happen. Just a thought.


I think that's good advice.


----------

